# Global Financial Crisis Jokes



## aaronphetamine (31 August 2009)

Got a couple of good ones that I'd like to share...

Whats the difference between Investment Bankers and Pigeons ? Pigeons are still leaving deposits on brand new BMW's... lol

What's the capital of Iceland ? About $5.50... lol


Hahahah, I love it lol


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (31 August 2009)

*Re: Global Fin. Crisis Jokes*

What have Icelandic banks and an Icelandic streaker got in common? They both have frozen assets...

A man decided just a week ago that he wants to start a small business, so he meets with a lender. 
"I want to start a small business," he says.
"Why, that's very simple," says the lender, "just buy large and wait.

Due to financial crisis Best Buy will change its name to Please, Buy.

What is an opimistic outlook? - Investment broker ironing 5 shirts on Sunday.

I bought a toaster yesterday. They gave me a bank with it.

I tried to get cash from the ATM today but it said "insufficient funds". I don't know if that meant them or me.


----------



## GumbyLearner (31 August 2009)

Laugh it up guys and gals


----------



## GumbyLearner (31 August 2009)

Here's a running GFC joke


----------



## GumbyLearner (31 August 2009)

This is also quite a creative parody on the GFC


----------



## GumbyLearner (1 September 2009)

Henry Paulson was out jogging without his guards.

All of a sudden a man with a ski mask jumped out from behind
some bushes with a gun.

The masked man said “Give me all your money!”

Unwilling to do so, Paulson said, “You can’t do this, I’m the US Federal treasury secretary!”

The man then replied,… “Oh, never mind then.
Give me MY money!”


----------



## Mr J (1 September 2009)

I've got one: "It's over".


----------



## GumbyLearner (1 September 2009)

Lehmann Brothers has changed it's recommendation on
Lehmann Brothers to Sell from Hold.


----------



## GumbyLearner (1 September 2009)

Don't be Silly!


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (1 September 2009)

Here's a good one I received via email a few months back:


----------



## Harleyquin (1 September 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> Don't be Silly!




Good luck with this thread what a great idea and we can all do with a laugh.


----------



## GumbyLearner (3 September 2009)

US President George Bush: 

I am saddened to hear about the demise of Lehman Brothers. My thoughts go out to their mother as losing one son is hard but losing two is no doubt a tragedy.


----------



## GumbyLearner (17 September 2009)

WA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA 

:behead:


----------



## Mr J (17 September 2009)

Never trust someone who can't look at you properly when speaking to you.


----------



## jono1887 (17 September 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> US President George Bush:
> 
> I am saddened to hear about the demise of Lehman Brothers. My thoughts go out to their mother as losing one son is hard but losing two is no doubt a tragedy.




LOL


----------

